# Try this for your wife on your anniversary



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It's my 3rd anniversary on Wednesday but I will be out of town. My wife and I were talking about somewhere to go to eat but the place we were talking about was closed. She said "why don't you cook me a gourmet meal at home?" I love to cook, in fact, anyone who knows me will tell you that if I could support my family by cooking, I would quit my job tomorrow and throw on my chef's hat. Anyway I was thinking about a surf and turf kinda thing with some earthy wild mushrooms as I have a case of cabernet that has been sitting for a bit and I wanted to crack open a bottle. So I went to Shop Rite and grabbed 2 8 ounce Australian Filet Mignons and they had whole lobster on sale for $4.99 per pound. I grabbed a 1 1/2 pounder and grabbed an ounce of dried porcini mushrooms and went home. After a bit of thought, I started cooking. Poured a glass of wine and got into it. The end result was:

Grilled filet mignon over a herbed boursin (cheese), lobster and porcini mashed potato cake with yellow and green squash "ribbons" on top with a Porcini, rosemary Cabernet reduction. It was GOOOOOOOOD. Topped it off with a 1999 Michel Schlumberger Cabernet Sauvignon. Yum! Might end tonight with a Padron 40th anni Maduro. 

Try this one guys, you will love it.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, that looks very good, great job!


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

We all know that wasnt the end result....lol

Good job though looks great! I hope you don't do scallops if wife see this she'll run off to find you!

Steve


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Did I mention dessert?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Don't lie! What did you really have for dessert??? lmao.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Don't lie! What did you really have for dessert??? lmao.


Well, if I served water instead of wine with the meal, dessert would've been different but she's been sleeping for a f**** hour.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Muahahaha! Sometimes that's even better!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Chef Ramsey would be proud of you! Read it to the wife and showed her the pic, she said sounds and looks good to me! 

Looks good man, you did a great job. Funny thing is I always tell my guy friends to don't go out for a special dinner, cook for her. I may not cook as good as you buy we think alike.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

After 15 years, I can't tell you haw many times a rich meal and/or to many drinks has ruined "dessert". Usually, I'm the one sleeping though. LOL!

Awesome dish! Looks great and not just because I'm on a diet.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> It's my 3rd anniversary on Wednesday but I will be out of town. My wife and I were talking about somewhere to go to eat but the place we were talking about was closed. She said "why don't you cook me a gourmet meal at home?" I love to cook, in fact, anyone who knows me will tell you that if I could support my family by cooking, I would quit my job tomorrow and throw on my chef's hat. Anyway I was thinking about a surf and turf kinda thing with some earthy wild mushrooms as I have a case of cabernet that has been sitting for a bit and I wanted to crack open a bottle. So I went to Shop Rite and grabbed 2 8 ounce Australian Filet Mignons and they had whole lobster on sale for $4.99 per pound. I grabbed a 1 1/2 pounder and grabbed an ounce of dried porcini mushrooms and went home. After a bit of thought, I started cooking. Poured a glass of wine and got into it. The end result was:
> 
> Grilled filet mignon over a herbed boursin (cheese), lobster and porcini mashed potato cake with yellow and green squash "ribbons" on top with a Porcini, rosemary Cabernet reduction. It was GOOOOOOOOD. Topped it off with a 1999 Michel Schlumberger Cabernet Sauvignon. Yum! Might end tonight with a Padron 40th anni Maduro.
> 
> Try this one guys, you will love it.


Damn Scott...you can cook for me anytime..that looks like something the Chefs on the Food Channel prepare. This thread is bad for me as I love food almost as much as I love cigars...put em together and it rivals the horizontal mombo.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Damn Scott...you can cook for me anytime..that looks like something the Chefs on the Food Channel prepare. This thread is bad for me as I love food almost as much as I love cigars...put em together and it rivals the horizontal mombo.


Food is a weakness for me...

After scheduling our honeymoon for Vegas the first thing I went looking at were restaurants. Screw the shows or gambling. Feed me some incredible world class food.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Outstanding Scott!!! I hope that you and your wife have many more happy anniversaries...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice dish....my 3yr is on Monday...thinking Subway followed by ice cream sandwich from 7-11 

Have a safe trip bro!


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

That looks like a fine dish! Very tasty.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

As a fellow foodie, I just had to add your RG for this dish. Porcini mashed potato...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Very nice dish....my 3yr is on Monday...thinking Subway followed by ice cream sandwich from 7-11
> 
> Have a safe trip bro!


Thanks, just an FYI, this thread is nearly two years old. I won't be out of town for my 5th anni which is next week. Taking my lady up to the cabin for a few days.


----------

